# Pistolenkugel



## Blender (18. August 2001)

Hallo erstmal, 

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich mit Adobe Photoshop ein Pistolenkugel erstellen, doch ich weiß nicht wie!!

Die Pistolenkugel sollte schräg von der Seite zu sehen sein!

Und wenn einer so nett wäre könnte er mir dann auch noch erklären wie ich das mache das der Schall optisch dargestellt wird?? (wie in Matrix)


Das ganze soll für ein Cd Cover sein!! (wenn es euch hilft) 
Könnt ihr mir dafür die Masse für Photoshop sagen??


----------



## Saesh (18. August 2001)

zu den maßen:
es sollten 11,9 x 11,9 cm sein..........


----------



## ghaleon (19. August 2001)

ich wuerde dir da zu 3dsmax raten


----------



## Duddle (19. August 2001)

*wellen...*

was mir spontan zu den wellen einfällt:

spielst du Max Payne? da gibbet ein Mod, da ist versucht wurden, die matrix-wellen zu machen... kannste mal ein wenig abgucken, sieht ganz gut als anregung aus


----------



## Matthias_ (19. August 2001)

Also ich hab mal ein paar Kugeln mit 3dsmax gemacht. In Photoshop wird das allerdings um einiges schwerer. Naja, vielleicht kannst du die Kugeln ja als Vorlage verwenden:

Link 1
Link 2

Ob die Proportionen stimmen weiß ich nicht. Hab ohne Vorlage gearbeitet...


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (19. August 2001)

*Oha freu*

ALsO

Mathias du kennst dich ja gut mit 3d studio max aus. Ich hab den 4er und finde aber nirgens eine Einleitung in dieses Prog. so wie du Grundlagen, dich ich nicht behersche. Kannst du mir da helfen???


----------



## Matthias_ (19. August 2001)

dass ich mich gut in 3dsmax auskenne würde ich nicht sagen. ich bin auch noch ein ziemlicher "newbie".

Ein Tipp an alle 3dsmax-Anfänger: Durchbeißen! Der Anfang ist sehr, sehr schwer. Und es gelingt einem nichts sehenswertes. Immer weiter ausprobieren. Nach einiger Zeit bekommt ihr ein Gefühl für die Techniken. Bis ihr soweit seit, kann es allerdings ein paar Monate dauern...

Auf http://www.gfx-scene.de werde ich zukünftig bei Problemen gerne weiterhelfen (natürlich schaue ich auch hier mal vorbei ).


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (20. August 2001)

*Nochwas*

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich tuts für 3d studio max 4 und finde immer nur für 3d Studio max 3. Kannst du mir da helfen. Und nochwas, wo werden die grundbegriffe beschrieben???

Hoffe und Bete auf Antwort

Gruß GFK


----------



## Matthias_ (20. August 2001)

Wenn du des englischen mächtig bist, solltest du unbedingt mal einen blick auf http://www.3dcafe.com werfen. Dort findest du sehr viele Tutorials zu 3dsmax (alle Versionen).
Ansonsten nimmt es sich eigentlich nicht viel, ob die Tutorials nun für die Version 4 oder Version 3.1 sind. Vom Interface her hat sich nicht sehr viel getan.

Zum Thema Grundbegriffe kann ich leider nicht so behilflich sein. Ein guter Einstieg in 3dsmax ist natürlich das Handbuch. Aber ich möchte hier keine Warez-Diskussion führen. Vielleicht hilft dir auch der Menüpunkt "Hilfe/Tutorials" weiter. Dort bekommst du auch einen relativ guten Einstieg in die Materie.

Schau am besten mal auf meiner Seite vorbei: http://www.mmb-world.de - dort findest du einige Tutorials, die nicht allzu schwierig sind.

So, bevor ich hier noch ein Buch schreibe hör ich lieber auf


----------



## Lazarkars (20. August 2001)

Weiss jemand wie ich 3D Max bekomme ohne tausende von mark auszugeben?:|


----------



## Duddle (20. August 2001)

*billiges 3dmax*

du nimmst dir nen studenten (oder wenn du selbst einer bist is es noch einfacher), kaufst es dir die studentenlizenz --> anstatt tausende von DM nur 600 DM ausgegeben.

ODER noch einfacher: http://www.blender.nl   ein hochwertiges, KOSTENLOSES 3dprogg


----------



## D@emon (20. August 2001)

*Re: Nochwas*



> _Original geschrieben von GhostFaceKiller _
> *Kannst du mir sagen wo ich tuts für 3d studio max 4 und finde immer nur für 3d Studio max 3. Kannst du mir da helfen. Und nochwas, wo werden die grundbegriffe beschrieben???
> 
> Hoffe und Bete auf Antwort
> ...



Die Tuts von 3dsmax3 kann man auch fast problemlos auf 3ds4 übertragen. Außer einem etwas anderen Aussehen soll sich da nix weiter verändert haben.


----------

